# Antique Lowes riding mower



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

Can anyone help ID this mower? I would like to know more about it. All I know is it is a Dynamark 11/36. Original paint.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe its what they called The Dynamark 11/36 Truck Tractor. mid '80's... 1984 from what I can gather. Pretty cool, pretty rare I think.


----------



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

What about the Lowe’s paint? I can’t find anything on that. Does it affect rarity or value?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen one other blue on on the internet. Maybe it was this one!!


----------



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

honestly makes me think it is one of one. I wonder...


----------



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

its for sale in sc near me for $150, near me is upstate


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

*GOOD NEWS*
You're right, it may be kind of rare. I can tell you why it's that light blue, Google "Richard Petty Dynamark"..... It's probably worth $150, but bear in mind any kind of chassis parts are almost impossible to find.

*BAD NEWS*
At one time in the 70's, Dynamark was owned by AMF. If you're not familiar with AMF, they were the folks that nearly drove Harley Davidson into the ground (I mean even worse than now). Ask any Biker what they think of a mid-70's AMF Harley and be prepared for a string of bad words that would make a sailor blush.  

Dynamarks are rare because they built a cheap, POC mower, and nobody bought them. The only thing AMF ever built with the Harley Davidson logo on it that is worth collecting were their 3-wheeled golf carts. There's kind of a cult following on them and they are worth collecting......


----------



## dobenstine (May 9, 2021)

Dirichiii said:


> Can anyone help ID this mower? I would like to know more about it. All I know is it is a Dynamark 11/36. Original paint.
> View attachment 71245


Any interest in selling this? I am looking to purchase a blue Dynamark 11/36 or Lowe's 11/36 like this.


----------



## dobenstine (May 9, 2021)

Dirichiii said:


> its for sale in sc near me for $150, near me is upstate


I am looking to purchase this. Is it still for sale?


----------



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

dobenstine said:


> I am looking to purchase this. Is it still for sale?


Possible, lemme check


----------



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

dobenstine said:


> I am looking to purchase this. Is it still for sale?


I do not think so


----------



## dobenstine (May 9, 2021)

Dirichiii said:


> I do not think so


Crap. Ok thanks


----------



## BadNewzMowers (8 mo ago)

Dirichiii said:


> honestly makes me think it is one of one. I wonder...


 if its one of one i have one identical to it here definitely not in mint condition by any means but identical


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Then it must be one of two! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Just the straight Lowes Dynamark is not something to get excited about..... They are about like Lowes selling Troybilts today. They were made by Dynamark, a Division of AMF, and they are a monumental POC mower that you can't get parts for any more.

The only one that is even remotely collectable is the "Richard Petty Dynamark". The only difference was the "Petty Dynamark" came with a different set of branding decals, so that quaint MS saying comes into play..... "Lipstick on a pig"


----------



## bOB dAVIS (Jan 7, 2019)

Dirichiii said:


> its for sale in sc near me for $150, near me is upstate


No Lowe’s has sold rebadged for years . Find the a vin plate most likely under the seat near the battery.


----------

